# Sig P239 .40 S&W to 9MM Conversion



## LubeckTech (Dec 22, 2006)

I know someone who wants to convert a .40 P239 to 9MM. I would think the barrel, magazines and slide or at least the extractor would have to be replaced. Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## utahusker (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm new here and found this old post. 

To change to 9mm, all you need is a Barsto 9mm conversion barrel and 9mm magazines.


----------



## Glock29 (Oct 15, 2011)

On a 239/40 You can use a Sig Factory 9mm barrel no need to change recoils spring or mags, the 40 mags work fine.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

CDNN has 9mm P239 factory Sig barrels for under a 100. but I would restrict the use to practice and range only.


----------



## kongzilla (Nov 24, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> CDNN has 9mm P239 factory Sig barrels for under a 100. but I would restrict the use to practice and range only.


 Is it not reliable to do so?

I recently purchased a .40 P239 but would really like a 9mm instead.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you purchase a barrel designed for the .40/9mm conversion (Barstow etc.) and use 9mm mags with it, reliability should not be an issue.


----------

